# Illustrator 10 - Bildmaße durch Effekt gesprengt - brauche dringend Hilfe!



## Orphan (12. Januar 2005)

hallo,

ich habe mich hier bei der suche schon betätigt und anscheinend gibts niemanden, bei dem dieses problem schon einmal vorkam. hier ist es:

*situation*
bildmaße sind vorgegeben und müssen eingehalten werden. ich habe den effekt gausscher weichzeichner auf ein vektorelement angewandt.
der weichzeichner verursachte beim ausfaden eine fürs auge nicht mehr sichtbare corona um das element. das objekt selbst soll auch mit einer schnittmaske versehen werden, um eine harte kante auf der einen seite zu garantieren und eine ausfadende auf der anderen.

*problem*
beim abspeichern (für web) versucht illustrator auch die fürs auge nicht mehr sichtbaren bereiche mit zu speichern, so daß sich eine störende speckschickt um die eigentlichen dateimaße befindet. das gleiche passiert auch mit anderen effekten.

eine schnittmaske verhindert diesen effekt leider nicht. wie kann man illustrator dazu zwingen, nur explizit die angegebenen bildmaße (alles auf dem virtuellen arbeitsblatt) abzuspeichern?

die zweite möglichkeit wäre das besagte element in ein pixelbild in illustrator umzuwandeln und es auf größe zu stutzen. besitzt illustrator so eine schnittfunktion? 


vielen dank im voraus. wäre für vorschläge äußerst dankbar!


----------



## zechi (13. Januar 2005)

Wenn du schon über den >Für Web speichern< Dialog gehst, benutz doch Slices, um das Bild zu "beschneiden".


Andere möglichkeit wäre der Einsatz von Schnittmarken - du zeichnest ein Rechteck von der Größe deiner Arbeitsfläche und über Objekt > Schnittmarken > Erstellen hast du dein Artwork "beschnitten" - kommt aber nur zur Geltung, wenn du als PDF "druckst" oder das *.ai sonstwo platzierst.


----------



## megabit (13. Januar 2005)

Reicht es nicht deine Arbeitsfläche auf die bestimmte Größe zu verkleinern, dann liegen die nicht erwünschten Teile des Effektes außerhalb und werden nicht mitgespeichert.


----------



## Orphan (13. Januar 2005)

@ zechi: das bringt mir nicht viel, weil ich es als eps abliefern muß. die weiterverwendung ist dann ein 300dpi-gif.

@ megabit: eben das ist das problem. die größe der arbeitsfläche wird vollkommen von illustrator ignoriert. anstatt nur diesen bereich abzuspeichern, will er komplett alles in das gif packen, selbst wenn es außerhalb liegt.

zum selbstprobieren: 
- einfach eine neue datei öffnen
- darauf eine form  in der nähe des randes platzieren
- eine zweite form als hintergrund platzieren, um die dokumentgröße sichtbar zu machen 
- die erste form großzügig mit gausscher weichzeichner formatieren
- abspeichern für web
- voila, da ist der störende speck

die frage ist also immer noch offen. muß man permanent pfuschen, um diesen BUG(?) zu umgehen, oder gibt es ne möglichkeit in illustrator?


danke!


----------

